# Beethoven op. 12?



## rockmeoff (Nov 26, 2013)

I am looking for a recommendation of a recording of Beethoven's Opus 12. Any suggestions?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lots of good recordings. I like Kremer/Argerich for modern instruments, and Seiler/Immerseel for a HIP rendition. Both are very fine, and of course there are others too. The difference between modern and HIP seems quite pronounced in these early violin sonatas.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Lots of good recordings. I like Kremer/Argerich for modern instruments, and Seiler/Immerseel for a HIP rendition. Both are very fine, and of course there are others too. The difference between modern and HIP seems quite pronounced in these early violin sonatas.


Has Immerseel corrected his unfortunate notions of what HIP ought to sound like?


----------



## rockmeoff (Nov 26, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Lots of good recordings. I like Kremer/Argerich for modern instruments, and Seiler/Immerseel for a HIP rendition. Both are very fine, and of course there are others too. The difference between modern and HIP seems quite pronounced in these early violin sonatas.


Thanks for the response. I should have specified I was looking for opus 12 outside a full set of the violin sonatas. I am trying to fill in the holes in my Beethoven collection. I have Kremer/Argerich for violin sonatas no. 9 & 10 and they are excellent recordings. I have not heard Seiler/Immerseel yet. If I must I will buy a complete set, I am trying to avoid the cost.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ukko said:


> Has Immerseel corrected his unfortunate notions of what HIP ought to sound like?


I don't know, haven't asked him. But you can contact him through his agent and ask him yourself. I'm sure he'll be happy to answer your question!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

rockmeoff said:


> I am looking for a recommendation of a recording of Beethoven's Opus 12. Any suggestions?


Shayaka Shoji and Gianluca Cascioli


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Cerovsek & Jumppanen

View attachment 30137


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> I don't know, haven't asked him. But you can contact him through his agent and ask him yourself. I'm sure he'll be happy to answer your question!


Try listening to some of his stuff, and get back to me, OK?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Capucon and Braley have a nice contemporary set.


----------

